# Question about Breeding Shrimp



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

I took a saddled female out of one tank and put her in with a male that I wanted her to breed with last night. This morning she is berried. It just occurred to me that she could be pregnant from a male in the tank I took her out of (she was saddled last night but not berried) And today she is berried.

How quickly after mating do the berries drop down? I am wondering if she was already fertilized last night when I put her in with the male I selected for her.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

If you saw a molt in the box, then she's bred to that male...if not its likely she was already bred when you put her in the box. It doesn't take more than a few hours for the eggs to appear once bred.

I noticed my CWB had a saddle, then I found a molt yesterday in the tank and today she's berried again. 

Just try again next time, but do it once you see her saddled.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks bettaforu, I really appreciate your reply!


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Wait for the babies.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes, waiting is cool but I was curious how long it takes for the eggs to drop down from the saddle.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

once the eggs are fertilized by the male they drop from the saddle immediately. If you still see a saddle the female isn't bred yet.


----------

